# Is there an agreed consensus on 771 errors yet?



## Hotscot (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there an agreed consensus on 771 errors yet?
I'm using HR21.

Briefly

I suspect my 771 errors only happen when trying to record two shows at once.
For example I usually record something at the same time as Supernatural and Supernatural never records. Always the 771 error. Every single week, and that is the only time it happens. Always Tuner 2. Weathers fine.

If I record Supernatural only...it records fine.

Analysis

I've now spent over six months doing everything that's suggested. Swapping bbc's, cables, checking lines with a tester. Everything checks out fine. Signal strengths are all in the 80 - 85 region.
I am convinced the problem is inherent in the box. Possibly related to Tuner 2 locking onto the signal. (Has anyone ever seen Tuner 1 with a 771?)

Of course if I call a CSR will probably tell me to do the usual, reset, check cables etc. but that's only treating the symptom and does not explain conclusively why this happens.

I guess my point is, after all the posts about these errors can anyone confirm if it's a recognised, by DirecTV, that this is a specific technical issue that users experience, and is it being worked on?
If I know a solution is coming eventually I can be patient. However it's unfortunate, (or not), that peer networks help fill in the blanks. Inconvenient though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

They know there are issues. They are working on them. In the meantime, if you're using some have reported that the issue goes away by redoing their satellite setups.


----------



## Hotscot (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Stuart
If they're being worked on that's ok..I know how these things work and I can be patient.
(Funnily enough rerunning the satellite setup doesn't help but of course rbr does. But then you have to be there of course, and for me that doesn't work.)


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

All I can say is that I battled them for months and nothing got rid of them. Since having the HR20 replaced with an HR22 in October, have not had a single one.


----------



## Hotscot (Sep 25, 2008)

And that would strongly suggest the box is at fault.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> They know there are issues. They are working on them.


Really? That is actually good to hear. Is there a case number or something folks can reference? Can we put a sticky up for folks (something like 771 errors on tuner 2 is a known issue, here is what the issue is, DirecTV is working on it) so that they don't think it's just them? Is there anyone who can update the thread with results and prospective ETA's on a resolution?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is no case number or anything official like that. I hope it will be resolved soon, but I won't have an ETA for the fix until a few hours before it rolls out (at most.)


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Is this a -100 model?


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the problem on a HR20-700


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is no case number or anything official like that. I hope it will be resolved soon, but I won't have an ETA for the fix until a few hours before it rolls out (at most.)


Cool. As much crap as I send DirecTV's way, it's nice to finally have this issue acknowledged. Thanks!

(BTW, I don't know if you work for DirecTV or not, if you do, it's cool of you to post here and if you don't, it's too bad DirecTV doesn't have folks like you (and a number of other folks on this forum) operating in that kind of role/fashion). :goodjob:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I am moving this to the HD DVR forum.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Personally I would just get the receiver replaced. No way I'd spend 6 months dealing with a problem like that.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

what would they sent me out on the protection plan...just curious what 5.99 a month will get me


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

newsposter said:


> what would they sent me out on the protection plan...just curious what 5.99 a month will get me


Whatever is on the pallet they are pulling replacements from when your order pops out of the printer. Anything in the HR2x line. However, HR22/23s are _supposed_ to be replaced with another 22/23 due to the larger drive size.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

newsposter said:


> what would they sent me out on the protection plan...just curious what 5.99 a month will get me


Depends on how hard you lobby, but I've never had a single issue with a replacement under the PP. Sometimes I have gotten like kind, sometimes I have gotten an upgraded system. I've never gotten a downgrade.

The one thing that does continue to amaze me, given how low the tolerances are for good signal, etc. is how few people apparently pay for the PP. In 9 years, I'd wager I've "used" every dollar I put into it, and every now and again well more than I did.

For example, I had the 771 on one of my receivers. Called them, complained, they sent me a new one, no problems since. Does that mean they won't show up? No, the seemingly random nature of this issue won't allow me to say that, but it has fixed the issue from what I can tell. I did that after the 3rd time it happened, the 1st time I was able to directly observe it to be sure what was going on. I didn't spend 6 months suffering the problem. Twice I wasn't sure what had happened, and the third it was a call, so I guess you could say 3 days (even though weeks went between each occurrence).


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> They know there are issues. They are working on them. In the meantime, if you're using some have reported that the issue goes away by redoing their satellite setups.


Do the issues they know about and are working on include fixing the "one tuner 771s after rainfade and is only fixed with an RBR" issue that has been going on for a year?


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

I was having constant issues with 771 errors. D* replaced my HR20-100 with a HR22 and I have not seen a 771 error since.


----------



## jackdinla (Jun 3, 2008)

Why dont you test your theory by scheduling one of the 2 shows to begin recording one minute early to see if it prevents the problem from occurring? I also had the same theory once upon a time. I rarely get the 771 errors any more on my HR21....but whenever possible, I do schedule a one minute early start on one of my two recordings....


----------



## Hotscot (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just not gotten round to it being so busy with life but I should certainly try that.

What's the Protection Plan for anyway? No CSR has tried to sell one on me.

I'm assuming if the box stopped working, because it's leased, and because I pay a monthly fee to use it, then they'd have to replace it anyway?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Hotscot said:


> I've just not gotten round to it being so busy with life but I should certainly try that.
> 
> What's the Protection Plan for anyway? No CSR has tried to sell one on me.
> 
> I'm assuming if the box stopped working, because it's leased, and because I pay a monthly fee to use it, then they'd have to replace it anyway?


Leased receivers will be replaced for a small S&H fee ($19.95) *if* the CSR can determine that it's definitely a failed receiver. The CSR may decide that instead of replacing the receiver, you need to pay for a $49.95 in-home service call. With the PP, there are no issues with this - if the receiver is determined to be defective, then they send a replacement for no charge at all, and if you need a in-home service, they send a tech for no charge at all. In addition, the PP covers the dish/LNB, any multiswitches, and the cabling needed to get the signal to your receivers.


----------



## Hotscot (Sep 25, 2008)

They don't service DVR's in-house do they? I mean..if you do enough testing to demonstrate that the problem exists with a specific DVR, whereas all your other DVR's test fine on the signal line, or are they not setup to accommodate the fact that you can do your own troubleshooting?


----------



## stephenC (Jul 18, 2007)

I think the 771 issues are all software related. Look back at when these started. It was with the software release in Q3 2008. All the Dilberts on the forum want to replace hardware. It's not the hardware. It's the software. Just wait it out. Hopefully, within a few more months we'll have a fix. Any CE members want to chime in?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Hotscot said:


> They don't service DVR's in-house do they? I mean..if you do enough testing to demonstrate that the problem exists with a specific DVR, whereas all your other DVR's test fine on the signal line, or are they not setup to accommodate the fact that you can do your own troubleshooting?


I'll ask again. Is this a -100 model?


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I had constant 771 errors. My set up had two wb-68s. Finally, Directv replaced them with 1 powered wb616. Not one 771 problem since.


----------



## Hotscot (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes indeed..100 model.


----------



## Hotscot (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok that was weird. Right now I remembered BSG was about to record.
I got to my set at 6.59, I switched on my TV. Nothing showing on Channel 244 SciFi HD but black screen with 771 error.
Then as soon as it hit 7.00 pm, recording started and the signal appeared. ie. The 771 error disappeared to be replaced with the normal channel content, BSG.
This still feels like problems of Tuner 2 losing and locking onto the signal. (Then again I cannot be sure which Tuner is doing the recording and I don't want to mess about while it's recording.)


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

My HR20-700 just recently started this 771 behavior. I've had the unit for over a year and this just started. I checked my info and it says I have Ver 0x2af, dated 12/17(08). Why would it wait a couple of weeks before it started this behavior?

I'm watching now while it's recording one HD channel and I can either watch the recording or the same channel live as it still records. It gives me the searching for signal 771 message on any other channel. I just stopped recording and now I can get any other channel.

Feels like a software issue to me. Do others with the problem have Version Ox2af?


----------



## vegasnv (Jul 5, 2008)

jal said:


> I had constant 771 errors. My set up had two wb-68s. Finally, Directv replaced them with 1 powered wb616. Not one 771 problem since.


 When I had HD installed at my house I needed 9 connections to the dish so the installer cascaded two 8-way switches. I saw quite a few 771 errors. I discontinued an old receiver and only needed 8 connections to the dish. I removed the cascaded switch and have not had a 771 error since.


----------



## rynodawg (Jan 15, 2009)

My theory is that quite a few people have a hardware issue (bad LNB's?) that is causing problems with only the HR20 models, starting in late 2008. I don't have the protection plan, and was sent a replacement HR20-100 at no charge. This HR20 had the same 771 issue, so I sent it back and scheduled the service call.

I got the tech to try a HR23, and the 771 errors magically went away. I contacted D* and politely got them to refund the $50 service call considering that the problem was with their leased HR20 receiver, and nothing in my system. It took awhile to resolve, but I can't complain about the service. A free HR23 upgrade isn't a bad deal. 

Bottom line, there are quite a few possible causes for this 771 epidemic, but the only consistent solution right now seems to be an upgrade to a HR22 or HR23 receiver.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

Last night I scheduled two seperate programs to record. One was a one-time recording, the second I made a series recording. Both failed to record. However, a previously recorded series did record later in the AM. So in this case the problem existed only with new recording reqests.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is no case number or anything official like that. I hope it will be resolved soon, but I won't have an ETA for the fix until a few hours before it rolls out (at most.)


Would a 'sticky' for 771 errors be helpful in this case?
It seems as though there are posts popping up in the various forum areas, perhaps creating a central post for it where users can post their specific scanrio and fixes/workarounds would help them get handle on it.

I know it's a fairly generic error that is most often likely cured with a re-alignment, but these chronic conditions seem to be getting more numerous lately.


----------



## stephenC (Jul 18, 2007)

rynodawg said:


> My theory is that quite a few people have a hardware issue (bad LNB's?) that is causing problems with only the HR20 models, starting in late 2008. I don't have the protection plan, and was sent a replacement HR20-100 at no charge. This HR20 had the same 771 issue, so I sent it back and scheduled the service call.
> 
> I got the tech to try a HR23, and the 771 errors magically went away. I contacted D* and politely got them to refund the $50 service call considering that the problem was with their leased HR20 receiver, and nothing in my system. It took awhile to resolve, but I can't complain about the service. A free HR23 upgrade isn't a bad deal.
> 
> Bottom line, there are quite a few possible causes for this 771 epidemic, but the only consistent solution right now seems to be an upgrade to a HR22 or HR23 receiver.


Ok, here's my theory on the 771 issue and why a HR23 seems to resolve it. From what I understand from another thread, the HR23 has a different type of tuner which doesn't require BBCs. If I understand correctly the HR21 and HR22 have a different tuner and they do require BBCs. I think at some point in the SDLC (software development lifecycle), the HR2x software was optimized for the HR23 tuner. Sporadic 771 issues now affect the HR20, HR21, HR22. Again, I stress this is only my theory and I base it only on my 25 years of doing computer support work.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

stephenC said:


> Ok, here's my theory on the 771 issue and why a HR23 seems to resolve it. From what I understand from another thread, the HR23 has a different type of tuner which doesn't require BBCs. If I understand correctly the HR21 and HR22 have a different tuner and they do require BBCs. I think at some point in the SDLC (software development lifecycle), the HR2x software was optimized for the HR23 tuner. Sporadic 771 issues now affect the HR20, HR21, HR22. Again, I stress this is only my theory and I base it only on my 25 years of doing computer support work.


I had an HR-20 with chronic 771 errors associated with the intermittent total signal loss on 1 tuner. It has been resolved with a replacement HR-22 which also uses the bbcs. 
A bad or intermittent BBC could definitely be a cause of 771 errors so it does need to be evaluated in any 771 error situation, but it doesn't seem to be a 'central player' in every scenario.


----------



## Steveo369 (Dec 12, 2007)

I've just started noticing this 771 issue on my HR21-700 when trying to use two tuners at the same time. The issue only appears on certain channels.

I'm going to try an RBR and/or some cable & BBC swapping, and then give DTV a call if it continues.


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, I am going to throw something out there. I had a tech here yesterday and he thought it was my HR21, so he replaced it with the HR22 and still got the same result. After a lot of time here, he is a great tech, he finally narrowed it down to the LNB. I know that there is a problem with the WNC SWM, but I had a WNC AU9, he replaced it with a Eagle Aspen and it fixed the problem. He said that WNC is having problems with the cold weather. Now if you are down south and I know you don't get as cold as us here is the mid-west I don't know if that would be the problem. All in all, the WNC is having problems. Eagle Aspen is the preferred choice for the tech thatcame out yesterday. I hope maybe this will help a lot of ya'll.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

What I have noticed for me atleast is when this happens tuner 1 is at 0 signal strength. I have swapped lines on the HR20 and the issue still happens. A RBR fixes the issue for 1-4 days I check my DVR for signal strength before I leave for work. Since I have started checking every day I have not had any more keep or delete or 771 errors. I am hoping the next software release will fix this issue. I don't want a HR21-22-23 because of the issues with the AM21. Most of my recordings are OTA. I just leave my imporant recordings like BBT,lost,24 to my old HR10-250.


----------



## tomallison24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hotscot said:


> And that would strongly suggest the box is at fault.


My 2 daughters both have HR-22, 1 has never had the problem, the other loses more than 50% of her recorded shows.


----------



## tomallison24 (Dec 10, 2008)

stephenC said:


> I think the 771 issues are all software related. Look back at when these started. It was with the software release in Q3 2008. All the Dilberts on the forum want to replace hardware. It's not the hardware. It's the software. Just wait it out. Hopefully, within a few more months we'll have a fix. Any CE members want to chime in?


Then why do some have it and some don't with the same hardware?


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Like many others I've been experiencing this with my HR20-700 for months. Restarting the box temporarily resolves the problem. Repeating guided setup didn't help. Over the past two weeks it begain happening everyday so I finally called for service. I explained on the phone that I use an off-air antenna and was concerned about box replacement. I was assured that the tech would have a "AM21" in the event I needed to replace my box.

As expected, the tech showed up and all he wanted to do was give me a HR22 replacement. Of course, no AM21 (we don't do anything with OTA anymore). Called D* and was told, sure, we'll send you a AM21 for $50! But since you have the service plan we'll send you a refurbed HR20 at no charge. I agreed to take the refurb but suspect it is a big waste of time. What upsets me most is that they want to charge for an AM21. I would have taken the HR22 on the spot if they would give me an AM21. Why does D* insist on making this so difficult? One other thing, so now I get an confirmation email showing that they are charging me shipping for the refurb!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

sswheeler said:


> Ok, I am going to throw something out there. I had a tech here yesterday and he thought it was my HR21, so he replaced it with the HR22 and still got the same result. After a lot of time here, he is a great tech, he finally narrowed it down to the LNB. I know that there is a problem with the WNC SWM, but I had a WNC AU9, he replaced it with a Eagle Aspen and it fixed the problem. He said that WNC is having problems with the cold weather. Now if you are down south and I know you don't get as cold as us here is the mid-west I don't know if that would be the problem. All in all, the WNC is having problems. Eagle Aspen is the preferred choice for the tech thatcame out yesterday. I hope maybe this will help a lot of ya'll.


Bad LNB was what it was for me and documented well on this forum. I had tons of issues last winter when the temp got below freezing with 771s and loss and signal. After 2 weeks of troublshooting it down myself I figured it was the LNB. I had the old "sidecar" 5 LNB. So I bought a Slimeline 5 and replaced it. Guess what, same problem! Bad LNB. Got an RMA for a new LNB and replaced it and haven't had the problem since. My experience with helping others with this problem is that more times then not it's a bad LNB. Again, not saying it can't be the receiver or software, but bad LNBs are a big source of these 771 signal issues.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

I had 771 errors on tuner 2 only, on an HR21. Signal strength on the Conus bird was in the 70s. Then, it cleaned up, and signal strength went to the 90s. No weather change (very cold) and no equipment change. So, nothig changed at my end, and DirecTV isn't talking, as usual.

Stan


----------



## Uncle Lar (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a HR23-700, installed last month, with a SWM-3 slimline. I have very high signal strengths (90-100 on all transponders). I get 771 errors probably 30% of the time when switching channels. Lasts only a few seconds, then goes away. Sometimes the 771 error display stays on the screen forever, even though the channel is coming in fine (have to change channel, then back to clear). I get them on tuner 1 AND tuner 2. Not that big of deal to me. Has not caused any shows not to record.


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

vikingguy said:


> ...I don't want a HR21-22-23 because of the issues with the AM21. Most of my recordings are OTA. I just leave my imporant recordings like BBT,lost,24 to my old HR10-250.


What are the issues with the AM21?

My ol' HR10-250 still works great, and no 771!


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

These issues have been going on for many many months and we still have nothing but conjecture from us users. Absurd. Despite clear blue skies and normal signal strength in the high 80s-90s, I got popped with yet another 771. I am skeptical that its LNB or BBC related since swapping lines does nothing. RBR usually clears up the problem but I've definitely had non-recording shows due to the issue (recordings where tuner 2 is set to spot beams).


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Well this is bush. Super Bowl Sunday is quickly approaching and the 771 errors are going to be a nightmare. No local HDs. Nice job guys, fix it NOW


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

ktabel01 said:


> Well this is bush. Super Bowl Sunday is quickly approaching and the 771 errors are going to be a nightmare. No local HDs. Nice job guys, fix it NOW


Don't get your hopes up. There are specific 771 issues that have been going on for over a year (ie one tuner 771s after rain fade), have been posted about repeatedly on this site and there is no evidence that they have been acknowledged let alone are being worked on them.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

gimp said:


> What are the issues with the AM21?
> 
> My ol' HR10-250 still works great, and no 771!


Things like this

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1963527&postcount=181

I have read to many negative things to even bother with the AM-21 disaster right now. The sad thing is I am considering trying to ebay another HR10-250 so all my OTA recordings can move off my HR20 atleast till MRV comes out. That way I can back up recordings on a couple of HRxx DVRs. My HR20 was working so freaking well before the latest update. I am just so frustrated by direct tv and constant updates. If an update includes something major like MRV, DLB or DoD that is fine. But this latest update for quick tune no thanks my dvr was working fine I want to go back.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's another take on the 771 issue.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150862


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> Here's another take on the 771 issue.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150862


I have a hr20-100 and hr20-700. The HR20-100 seems to be fine right now works like it should. It is the hr20-700 that keeps getting the 771 and instant keep or delete bug. Yes it it cold but it should affect both DVRs if it was just a simple LBN issue. For me I am convinced it is a software issue. My hr20-700 was working great till the update and a disaster since the update.

Thanks for the link I am sure there are a few people with the bad LNB that does not like the cold.

The 771 is so general there are many causes I am sure. From alignment of the dish, LNB, software, cabling, multiswitch ect. I think the HRxx series are just very sensitive to anything that is not perfect. All my other DVRs except the HR20-700 work great.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I believe that for some reason unbeknownst to us all caused the certain DVRs to be more SENSITIVE to anything that is not PERFECT!!!


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

I just tested via signal strength meter and found that Tuner 1 was dead. So I switched the antenna feeds at the receiver(HR20-700) and Tuner 1 was still dead(Zero signal strength). This says that the receiver is at fault unless there is some kind of automatic formula that has gone bad and causes Tuner 1 to show bad even though it may not be.

Some other experimentation shows that if I click on record then I get recording of that channel but every other channel shows 771 with no picture. The same if it is recording a part of a series that was established before the problem popped up. If I try to schedule a one-time recording it will not record and shows the 771.

To further add to the story, we live in a southwestern climate but a unique one where we get below freezing at night on a streak basis from time to time. Our first streak o of the winter season occurred about three weeks ago. This is just before the 771 problem started.


----------



## Coumyl (Sep 10, 2007)

I also have the same 771 message on a brand new HR23 which i received new 8 days ago. I had a HR20-700 and never had a issue with the 771 tuner (2) message, which I get on most or all high def stations. I unpluged it, and checked the connections. Did the set-up again. The signal strengh is almost perfect. So I am starting to believe its the box or a software issue at this time. 
I will call directv and i know the run around I am in for.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

For those having low or all over the place signal levels on HR21/22-100s & R22-100s heres a few things you can try.

Add at least 50 additional feet of coax per tuner.
Add a -10db attenuator (must be power passing)
Add a power passing splitter inline, 1 per tuner, nothing on one output. Just use it as a -3.5db "attenuating coupler".


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes there is an AGREED CONSENSUS ON 771 ERRORS!!!

IT SUCKS!!! :lol:


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

jborchel said:


> I just tested via signal strength meter and found that Tuner 1 was dead. So I switched the antenna feeds at the receiver(HR20-700) and Tuner 1 was still dead(Zero signal strength). This says that the receiver is at fault unless there is some kind of automatic formula that has gone bad and causes Tuner 1 to show bad even though it may not be.
> 
> Some other experimentation shows that if I click on record then I get recording of that channel but every other channel shows 771 with no picture. The same if it is recording a part of a series that was established before the problem popped up. If I try to schedule a one-time recording it will not record and shows the 771.
> 
> To further add to the story, we live in a southwestern climate but a unique one where we get below freezing at night on a streak basis from time to time. Our first streak o of the winter season occurred about three weeks ago. This is just before the 771 problem started.


That is the exact same problem I am having. I don't think it is the receiver because it was working great till the last NR. A RBR fixes the issue just long enough for me to get prime time programing. I will wait for the next NR to decide what to do. IF the next NR is the same I will call for a swap and eat 50 dollars on a AM-21.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

Vikingguy,

Why would it not be the receiver if it's the same tuner after switching the input cables? Also, what is a NR?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

An NR is Directv's National Release of their latest software.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

I was having the same issues the last few days on my hr21-700. however, a rbr and sat setup did not correct issue. I checked sat signals and all were where they should be, until tonight....I have just lost all my 99c transponders on BOTH tuners. Is there a reason for this? And no, it's not rain, snow or ice and no the dish has not moved.


----------



## phlevin (Apr 3, 2007)

vikingguy said:


> That is the exact same problem I am having. I don't think it is the receiver because it was working great till the last NR. A RBR fixes the issue just long enough for me to get prime time programing. I will wait for the next NR to decide what to do. IF the next NR is the same I will call for a swap and eat 50 dollars on a AM-21.


I'll just add the same with my HR20-700's. Also family member 100 miles away with almost identical system is seeing the same thing. Have to hope next release solves it.


----------



## DRKnapp (Oct 7, 2008)

This really getting to be a pain! I was trying to watch the Bob Hope Classic on the Golf channel Friday thru Sat and had to perform a RBR every day to clear the 771 issue. Hope there is a NR soon. :nono2:


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

gimp said:


> Like many others I've been experiencing this with my HR20-700 for months. Restarting the box temporarily resolves the problem. Repeating guided setup didn't help. Over the past two weeks it begain happening everyday so I finally called for service. I explained on the phone that I use an off-air antenna and was concerned about box replacement. I was assured that the tech would have a "AM21" in the event I needed to replace my box.
> 
> As expected, the tech showed up and all he wanted to do was give me a HR22 replacement. Of course, no AM21 (we don't do anything with OTA anymore). Called D* and was told, sure, we'll send you a AM21 for $50! But since you have the service plan we'll send you a refurbed HR20 at no charge. I agreed to take the refurb but suspect it is a big waste of time. What upsets me most is that they want to charge for an AM21. I would have taken the HR22 on the spot if they would give me an AM21. Why does D* insist on making this so difficult? One other thing, so now I get an confirmation email showing that they are charging me shipping for the refurb!


My "Refurbed HR20" arrived Monday, but it was an HR22, not an HR20!!! Called DirecTV and was told, oh we NEVER send HR20s. Asked to speak to a supervisor and he agreed to send me an AM21 for free. Went ahead and swapped out the HR20 with the HR22 and guess what... persistent 7 7 1 on some mpeg4 nationals like HBOHD, COMHD.

At that point DirecTV told me they were referring me to c a s e m a n a g e m e n t. Talked to them and they said, "since the failure occurs with multiple boxes, it's obviously not the box. Tech needs to come out and diagnose problem". They also said that yes indeed, it is possible to order a replacement HR20, but only certain people are authorized to do so, and it has be done correctly.

I'm beginning to think it is a bad LNB. How could it be cables if I'm able to record two LiL HD channels simulataneously?


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

Just as a data point. I have both an HR20-700 and an HR20-100s and they both started having the 771 errors right around the last NR. I have good signal from the dish.

The HR20-700 is a few years old and I ran it for quite a while with no problems. The HR20-100s updated an old HR10-250 right before the last NR.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It very well could be WEATHER RELATED!!!

Are you having any ICE STORMS or alot of SNOW???


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> It very well could be WEATHER RELATED!!!
> 
> Are you having any ICE STORMS or alot of SNOW???


There's that other thread, of course, discussing the negative impact of cold & ice on LNBs as well....another possibility...especially in Milwaukee this winter.


----------



## vision ht (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been watching this thread since I have had the same problem since the last NR. I am more convinced then ever that it is a software issue in most of our cases. There are some people that are getting confused with simple issues like signal strength, cold LNB's, and general hardware failures with reference to 771 errors/messages. I have decided to stop spinning my wheels looking for hardware failure and here is why:

1st, I noticed a lower signal strength than normal on both tuners of my HR20-700 with tuner 1 at about 80 and tuner 2 in the 50's. There was a failure on certain transponders in tuner 2. My other 5 receivers (non-HD DVR) were fine.

I began troubleshooting after the usual resets and noticed that if I remove the B band convertors signal returned to mid 90's on both tuners and no transponder failures. Great, I though that was easy but not so fast...

DTV sent me a new set of BBC's and it made no change. Could I now have 2 sets of bad ones with the replacements being a new version. Notice there was alot of talk about bad BBC's and this has now become 771 messages. After calling DTV they decided to send out a tech.

The tech came out a few days later and I got lucky since he was a great guy and had been doing this for quite a while. He tried another set of BBC's with no luck, a new LNB, we ran a complete new set of dish leads, a new multiswitch, removed all other receivers, another LNB thinking maybe he had a bad one, a new software download, which all took hours. He made multiple calls to other techs and trainers he new and no one had this problem come up that they could remember. He finally decided to take an HR22 out of the truck and set it up without activating to see if the problem cleared. It did not! Exactly the same and he didn't have an HR23 to try.

So I have concluded that this is a software issue that manifests itself with what looks like hardware problems. I am not sure what to do next since I want OTA but at some point I will be forced to get the HR23/AM21 set and hope DTV will provide. The CSR's that I talked to did not have this listed on there board as a bug so either they are not being told or DTV isn't aware of the extent of the problem.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with the previous statement as far as it being a software issue. And I agree with the question "why does Direct TV continue to send hardware out to fix a software issue?". This doesn't make sense. Are they so incompetent that they don't know there are a flood of 771 problems? Are they even working on a software fix?

I think I've read that there are a group of experienced DBS Talk folks who work directly with D* in the form of a user group. They were involved in the early development of the HR20. Why haven't one or more of them contacted D* through their direct channel to get a real answer to what the problem is?

I haven't called for a replacement yet because I'm not convinced any or all hardware replacements will fix the problem.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

I had 771's for some time. They finally replaced my HD20-100 with a HD23-700 and all is fine now ??
George


----------



## cchart (Mar 20, 2008)

but I can rebut the software problem as being a hardware problem. It would appear to me that there are multiple causes.

Here is my situation. I have 4 HR21-700's the slimline 5 dish, the standard multiswitch and 2 cables run to each box for a total of 8. 2 of my HR21's experience 771 errors and 2 do not. The ones that experience the problem have this in common: One cable will recieve signals on both positive and negative transponders and the other will not (it will move with the tuner when swapping cables.) Signal strengths are all in the high 80s up through the 90s on every sat.

When I swap the cables at the multiswitch, the problem moves as well - so, I can trace as far back as the multiswitch. I ran 4 brand new cables from the LNB to the switch and it didn't fix the problem. This would appear to be an LNB problem. Would everyone agree?

There are a couple of things still left to try I suppose. I could take one of the boxes that is experiencing the problem and run cables directly off the dish into the receiver, bypassing the multiswitch. If the receiver no longer produces the error, then one would believe that it's the switch, yes? But would I need to test all 4 cables in any sort of sequence to eliminate the LNB entirely from being the problem?


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

georgewells said:


> I had 771's for some time. They finally replaced my HD20-100 with a HD23-700 and all is fine now ??
> George


Congrats George! You are no longer a member of Club 771. Moving to a HR22/23 receiver has always worked for those members of Club 771 that have the Tuner 2/101 problem.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

I was getting these too and swapped out the tuner 2 bbc with another last Saturday and it hasn't done it again yet. (fingers crossed)


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

gimp said:


> My "Refurbed HR20" arrived Monday, but it was an HR22, not an HR20!!! Called DirecTV and was told, oh we NEVER send HR20s. Asked to speak to a supervisor and he agreed to send me an AM21 for free. Went ahead and swapped out the HR20 with the HR22 and guess what... persistent 7 7 1 on some mpeg4 nationals like HBOHD, COMHD.
> 
> At that point DirecTV told me they were referring me to c a s e m a n a g e m e n t. Talked to them and they said, "since the failure occurs with multiple boxes, it's obviously not the box. Tech needs to come out and diagnose problem". They also said that yes indeed, it is possible to order a replacement HR20, but only certain people are authorized to do so, and it has be done correctly.
> 
> I'm beginning to think it is a bad LNB. How could it be cables if I'm able to record two LiL HD channels simulataneously?


Since DirecTVs visit last week I determined that I wasn't getting anything off Sat 99. DirecTV was back yesterday and this is what they did:

1) Added two additional braces on dish (claimed it was improperly installed and moving too much in the wind [it was installed by them].
2) Replaced all connectors at dish.
3) Realigned dish [was supposedly aligned last week].
4) Replaced the four double female barrel connectors in my junction box with four of theirs (claimed that my gold-plated ones "don't work" with the sat signals 
5) Removed my wall-plate which have (had) snap-in connectors, pulled the cables out throught the holes and used their double female barrel connectors to connect to cables running directly to the HR22, thereby also bypassing running through my MonsterPower surge protector.

End result, Sat 99 771 gone. Will need to give it some time to see if the intermittent 771s on mpeg4 recording returns.

I also received and connected my free AM21. So far it seems to work seemlessly and flawlessly. In fact, I think its tuner is more sensitive than the one in my old HR20.

Now I have to decide, reconnect the HR20 and return the HR22/AM21? I'm going to give it a few days but as of this moment, the HR20 is headed back.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

gimp said:


> Since DirecTVs visit last week I determined that I wasn't getting anything off Sat 99. DirecTV was back yesterday and this is what they did:
> 
> 1) Added two additional braces on dish (claimed it was improperly installed and moving too much in the wind [it was installed by them].
> 2) Replaced all connectors at dish.
> ...


While all of those things will help, the bolded part is the key.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

apexmi said:


> I was getting these too and swapped out the tuner 2 bbc with another last Saturday and it hasn't done it again yet. (fingers crossed)


Keep them tightly crossed. The BBCs are rarely the cause. It will probably start again. The 771 is an indication of a system problem. Sometimes replacing a box works, but rarely. Only happened once to me. The rest of the time the 771s kept popping up and the Case Management Group stepped in when I refused to accept another replacement and my system was rebuilt last January and I haven't had a problem since.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gimp said:


> Since DirecTVs visit last week I determined that I wasn't getting anything off Sat 99. DirecTV was back yesterday and this is what they did:
> 
> 1) Added two additional braces on dish (claimed it was improperly installed and moving too much in the wind [it was installed by them].


Same thing happened to me. That was the correct thing to do.



> 2) Replaced all connectors at dish.


And used compression fittings in all likelihood. Much better than the crimped fittings.



> 3) Realigned dish [was supposedly aligned last week].


That's correct too. When they put the support legs on the dish, a realignment was called for.



> 4) Replaced the four double female barrel connectors in my junction box with four of theirs (claimed that my gold-plated ones "don't work" with the sat signals


I believe that. The compression fittings are better and can be bought at Home Depot along with the too to compress them.


> 5) Removed my wall-plate which have (had) snap-in connectors, pulled the cables out throught the holes and used their double female barrel connectors to connect to cables running directly to the HR22


Another correct step.



> thereby also bypassing running through my MonsterPower surge protector.


Waste of money.



> End result, Sat 99 771 gone. Will need to give it some time to see if the intermittent 771s on mpeg4 recording returns.


You should be good to go. Did they put in a "grounding block"?



> Now I have to decide, reconnect the HR20 and return the HR22/AM21? I'm going to give it a few days but as of this moment, the HR20 is headed back.


If that's a 20-700, I'd give it another chance. If it's a 20-100, I'd dump it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> While all of those things will help, the bolded part is the key.


Why are so many people enamored with surge protectors? And why are so many people enamored with Monster this and that? I've used every meter I could lay my hands on and I can't find a difference between Monster cables and other cables using the same size wire. And I'd be willing to bet that I couldn't find a difference in any of their other devices compared to cheaper devices.

Rich


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

Well I have been having on and off issues with the 771 and searching for satellite signal. I have 2 HR20-700s and last nite I couldn't get one to boot up after 771 message. This morning I hooked up my old HR10-250 and got signals, but the odd transponders were much lower and some zero. To make a long story short I changed out the Zinwell WB-68 and the B-Band converter on tuner 2 and everything so far is back to normal.
By the way all of my receivers have the older version of the B-Band converter except for the one that I switched out this morning.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

I have the 771 problems on my HR22-100 but not on my HR21-700. The HR22 is at f/w 0x2c4 and networked. The HR21 (the one with no issues) is not networked and at 0x2af. The HR21 is physically closer to the Slimline-5 dish.

Edit: forgot to add that RBR fixes issues (at least for a while). I went back to check while recording show, still okay.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

771 problem my have disappeared! I got up this morning and the first thing I did was replug my secondary receiver, an H20, into the wall plug. I had been having problems with my receiver in the Living Room theater shutting down so last night I had plugged the H20 into another outlet via extension cord. Next I went into the Video Room where the H20 DVR was located, turned it on and found Sportscenter to be on. Went to the List and saw that my season pass European Golf was recording so(expecting a black screen) I tuned to that. After a ton of digital breakup in the early minutes it cleared up and played very smoothly. Perplexed I brought up the menu to check to see if my software had been changed. It had not. Then I went to the List to check other season passes that had recorded overnight. The first thing I noticed was that the European Golf had been interrupted at 7:04 AM and restarted recording. This was before I had plugged in my other D* receiver.

If you've been able to follow this confusing story and are still reading this I can only surmise that there are three possibility's:

1. D* downloaded some fix software at 7:04 AM PST and didn't change the software version.

2. My plugging the second D* receiver, which creates a regen of it's own system, somehow had an influence on the LNB that the HR20 and it's handshake was affected to the point that the HR20 has no more 771 problem.

3. It's a miracle!!!


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> You should be good to go. Did they put in a "grounding block"?
> 
> If that's a 20-700, I'd give it another chance. If it's a 20-100, I'd dump it.
> 
> Rich


I already had grounding blocks. Tech didn't mention them but it wouldn't surprise me if he bypassed those as well.

Tempting, especially considering I'm now seeing the AM21 artifacts mentioned earlier. Does not always happen; wondering if it happens only with 1080i channels? I've got a few more days to decide, but still leaning towards sending back the HR20.


----------



## Phil21 (Sep 9, 2008)

I had a HR20-700 that was effected - badly. After calling DTV multiple times, they opted to send a receiver out vs. sending a tech - hey, whatever.

The new receiver was an HR21. Still had the issue, but not as much. On a hunch and from reading forums, I straightened my BBC cables as they were pretty "mashed" against the back of the TV stand.

Haven't had an issue since.

My issues were absolutely with one tuner intermittently losing signal, and then either the software, or hardware, "locking up" so the signal would never come back.

I also did find out my sat signal levels on 99/103 were low - kicked myself for not noticing earlier, and adjusted those. Still had the issue after that though.

So... In summary, as far as I can tell it was the BBC's or a software update that coincided with me messing with them. I've multiple times tried to get replacement BBC's with no luck (from the BBC replacement webpage on directv.com).

So.. yeah. I think the issue has to do with intermittent signal loss. This can be caused by a myriad of different problems though - even including rain fade. The less loss of signal issues you have, I'd be willing to bet there is a strong correlation with less "permanent" 771 issues/blank recordings.

Just my two cents 

-Phil


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

Okay, it's not a miracle! Almost back to square one. I'm beginning to think it may be an lnb alignment problem. While working on my LR system that is fed by the H20 I found the 771 message on several channels; Golf HD 218, CBS HD 391, and one other one.

So I did an antenna check and found 101 upper 80s to upper 90s. 110 was 93, 94, and 94. 119 was 76 to 81. But then 99c was only 23 to 36, certainly not enough to get a signal. 99s was 10 zeros, and six with 42 to 63. One was 82. 103s was 11 zeros, a 24, and 4 upper 90s. 103c was 69 through 85.

The question is the fact that 99c and 99s had many if not most weak signals point to a misaligned or bad lnb? Would this be enough to create all of my problems? I would really appreciate some experienced advice here.


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

So... In summary, as far as I can tell it was the BBC's or a software update that coincided with me messing with them. I've multiple times tried to get replacement BBC's with no luck (from the BBC replacement webpage on directv.com).

Just call D* and order them. They will send you up to 10 at no charge, I just did it yesterday.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gimp said:


> I already had grounding blocks. Tech didn't mention them but it wouldn't surprise me if he bypassed those as well.


But do the grounding blocks have compression fittings and are they "snugged" up nice and tight. What's nice and tight? You should NOT be able to unscrew any connections by hand. You should have to use a 7/16 open end wrench.



> Tempting, especially considering I'm now seeing the AM21 artifacts mentioned earlier. Does not always happen; wondering if it happens only with 1080i channels? I've got a few more days to decide, but still leaning towards sending back the HR20.


One more time, is it a 100 or a 700?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Phil21 said:


> I had a HR20-700 that was effected - badly. After calling DTV multiple times, they opted to send a receiver out vs. sending a tech - hey, whatever.
> 
> The new receiver was an HR21. Still had the issue, but not as much. On a hunch and from reading forums, I straightened my BBC cables as they were pretty "mashed" against the back of the TV stand.
> 
> ...


One other thing can happen. If an HR is constantly having 771 issues, they can go berserk no matter how strong the signal is. I lost a 21-700 that should have worked (I put another 21-700 on the same cable feeds and it worked perfectly), but just wouldn't stop with the 771s. Seemed to be caught in a "loop" that wouldn't clear up. Replacement was a 21-700 and had no problem.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jborchel said:


> Okay, it's not a miracle! Almost back to square one. I'm beginning to think it may be an lnb alignment problem. While working on my LR system that is fed by the H20 I found the 771 message on several channels; Golf HD 218, CBS HD 391, and one other one.
> 
> So I did an antenna check and found 101 upper 80s to upper 90s. 110 was 93, 94, and 94. 119 was 76 to 81. But then 99c was only 23 to 36, certainly not enough to get a signal. 99s was 10 zeros, and six with 42 to 63. One was 82. 103s was 11 zeros, a 24, and 4 upper 90s. 103c was 69 through 85.
> 
> The question is the fact that 99c and 99s had many if not most weak signals point to a misaligned or bad lnb? Would this be enough to create all of my problems? I would really appreciate some experienced advice here.


You need to have your whole "system" (the dish, cables, multi-switches, connections, etc. checked by an installer who knows what he is doing. Where do you find an installer who knows what he's doing? That's a crap shoot, they all think they know what they are doing, but rarely do everything correctly.

I gather you don't belong to the Protection Plan or you would have been routed to the Case Management Group and they would not give up until the problems were solved.

Rich


----------



## Ron DBS (Oct 31, 2007)

771 only on 101?

I recently noticed that I was getting 771 errors (tuner 2) on AMC (254) and some other channels. I have an HR20-100. Several other SD channels also behaved this way. This may have been going on for a while since I normally only watch the HD channels.

It appears that AMC is on transponder 5 of the 101 satellite. The signal level on this transponder was fine (80s) on tuner 1, but quite low (20s or 30s?) on tuner 2. Also, most transponders on this satellite were reading zero on this tuner. Other satellites had similar normal levels on both tuners.

I did a menu reset and immediately checked the signal levels when the DVR came up again. Signal levels on satellite 101 were normal (80s and 90s) on both tuner 1 and 2. AMC was coming in fine. I changed channels a bit and returned to AMC. It was breaking up badly. A check of signal levels indicated that the situation was just like before the reset. Levels on all the other satellites were similar on both tuners.

To me this indicates some kind of software problem. Why else would signal levels be normal right after the reset, but go bad on only one satellite a couple of minutes later?

I see that people are reporting problems on various satellites in this thread. I'm thinking there is probably more than one problem. Perhaps we should try to isolate the problems to 101 vs. other satellites. Perhaps one particular kind of problem manifests itself as 771s only on 101. Is there any consensus on this explanation?


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> But do the grounding blocks have compression fittings and are they "snugged" up nice and tight. What's nice and tight? You should NOT be able to unscrew any connections by hand. You should have to use a 7/16 open end wrench.
> 
> One more time, is it a 100 or a 700?
> 
> Rich


Don't know what (if anything) he did with the grounding block connections.

It is an HR20-700. My reasons for likely returning the HR20-700 are:
1) I've already lost all my recordings and series priority list once because I use a 1TB esata drive and had to do a complete reset to get the HR22 to work correctly. If I switch back to the HR20-700, I'll lose everything again (although not nearly as much this time).
2) DirecTV makes it very very very difficult to deal with issues when they arise if I have an HR20. If I keep the HR22/AM21 combo and have problems in the future, I won't have to deal with trying to keep the HR20 or get an HR20 replacement.
3) The AM21 problems are annoying but I can live with them assuming they don't get worse. Plus, if I switch to using HD LiLs, I will be watching a minimum of OTA. Given the AM21 problems, this may yield better results.
4) The HR22/AM21 didn't cost me anything, and nether did the HR20-700, so I'm not out any $$$.


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ron DBS said:


> 771 only on 101?
> 
> I recently noticed that I was getting 771 errors (tuner 2) on AMC (254) and some other channels. I have an HR20-100. Several other SD channels also behaved this way. This may have been going on for a while since I normally only watch the HD channels.
> 
> ...


Had the same problem. Turned out to be a bad multiswitch and B-Band converter.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

I tried a little tweaking of the antenna(very little) and lost my west coast feeds for the networks, CBS, NBC, ABC, and Fox. Also HBO East. Not HBO West. Does anyone know what satellite and transponder these are loon?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Ron DBS said:


> I see that people are reporting problems on various satellites in this thread. I'm thinking there is probably more than one problem. Perhaps we should try to isolate the problems to 101 vs. other satellites. Perhaps one particular kind of problem manifests itself as 771s only on 101. Is there any consensus on this explanation?


i had the 119/110 but now it migrated to 101. The only 100% sure solution i found is get rid of my hr20.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

After no issues at all on both the 20-100 and the 21-700, it started on both in the past week. Started the day after an ice storm.

Both were going 771 on tuner 2 for ch 202, 229, 231 and HD locals. RBR would not help. That was 5 days ago and then it's back tonight since about 6pm CST. But the HD locals are fine and it's only those others that 771. :nono:


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

I may have stumbled across a solution that might impact many here. I found since my last post that indeed my antenna had become misaligned over the past few weeks. I discovered it because I decided to go "tweak" the antenna just to explore. I pulled on a few cables, pushed a little, pulled a little, and tapped a couple of LNBs. When I did another reading my 99 readings had dropped to zero as I noted two posts above. The light clicked on and I had my wife sit and watch the 99 readings while I "adjusted" the dish. Immediately, while pushing up on the bottom of the dish slightly, the readings went to the eighties. Hooray! A couple of screws holding up the new position and I am good to go! The Hr20 now functions as it should and I am back in business.

I've tested the various recording fuctions and everything works as it used to. Based on my experience I believe that many probelms on this thread could be due to a slight misalignment of the dish. My recommendation is to try what I did:

1. Go to menu/setup/sat&ant/view signal strength
2. Go through each satellite reading and jot down the signal strength
3. Any readings below 60 probably means that satellite is suspect.
4. Place your meter on that weak satellite and while someone watches climb the ladder and do a manual adjustment to see if the readings change. If you move it they will change.
5. When they move up to the 80s secure your antenna in the new position.

May not work for everybody but give it a try if you are at wits end. If it works out note it here so others may try it too.


----------



## vision ht (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe this thread should be relabeled to include "no dish adjustment issues". Or how about for "those of you who have already tried the obvious stuff".


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

I had the problems almost every day for a while...they replaced my BBCs (didn't work), my multi-switch (didn't work) and finally the cables from the lnb (connection to the dish)...that worked...

the guy said the connections to the dish were "something"...didn't pay attention...

have not had a problem for about 6 months...just saw a 771 yesterday for the first time...


----------



## 10david2 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ron DBS said:


> 771 only on 101?
> 
> I recently noticed that I was getting 771 errors (tuner 2) on AMC (254) and some other channels. I have an HR20-100. Several other SD channels also behaved this way. This may have been going on for a while since I normally only watch the HD channels.
> 
> ...


I only get the 771 error on AMC and Lifetime. I added a short quick connect coax cable with a "joiner" between the wall and the wire going into the DVR. When the channels mess up or I get the 771, I just unplug that cable for 2 seconds and plug it right back in. That fixes it for the rest of the day.

Since the last software update, The longest these 2 channels have worked without unplugging the coax was 2 days. I am convinced it is the last software update that screwed up Tuner 2. My fiance has been very patient with the Lifetime going out, but she's got into the habit of unplugging it first thing in the morning everyday and that has seemed to temporarily solve the problem. Until WHEN and IF Directv fixes their DVRs.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gimp said:


> Don't know what (if anything) he did with the grounding block connections.


If those connections are loose or are poorly crimped fittings, they may well be the cause of your problems. I had five 20-700s that kept randomly rebooting. I reported the random reboots and one of the Mods had the decency to PM me and ask me if all my fittings were tight. He could have posted this on the forum, but chose not to for very good reasons, which he explained to me.

My first thought was, "No, I checked everything. All my fittings are snugged up tight." Being a raging pessimist, I pondered his PM and decided to recheck all my fittings. When someone questions me, I always think I'm wrong and proceed from there. Up to the roof. Simple to check, all you have to do is try to loosen up a fitting by using your fingers. If you can loosen them up with your fingers, they are not tight enough.

Dish connections OK. Down to the first 6x16 multi-switch. Tight. Down further to the next 6x16 multi-switch. Tight. Check every connection on all my HRs. All tight. Sit back and ponder some more. Thought the whole "rebuild" thru. Then it dawned on me. The grounding block that had recently been installed. Checked it and all four fittings were loose. Not even finger tight, loose. Snugged them up firmly and the random reboots stopped immediately and never returned. So simple. Yet without that PM, I would have never checked the ground block.



> It is an HR20-700.


A lot of people will tell you all the HRs are equal to each other. Bull. The 20-700 is the best of the HRs that I have used. And you can't get them anymore. Try to hang on to it.



> My reasons for likely returning the HR20-700 are:
> 1) I've already lost all my recordings and series priority list once because I use a 1TB esata drive and had to do a complete reset to get the HR22 to work correctly. If I switch back to the HR20-700, I'll lose everything again (although not nearly as much this time).


I've reformatted my HRs on several occasions. I have one 21-700 that I have reformatted several times. But I always disconnect the eSATAs. That way you don't lose anything. And it's very unlikely that the problem lies with the eSATA.



> 2) DirecTV makes it very very very difficult to deal with issues when they arise if I have an HR20. If I keep the HR22/AM21 combo and have problems in the future, I won't have to deal with trying to keep the HR20 or get an HR20 replacement.


And you end up with a much less reliable HR. Why not keep both? With two HRs, troubleshooting becomes very simple.



> 4) The HR22/AM21 didn't cost me anything, and nether did the HR20-700, so I'm not out any $$$.


OOPs, didn't read this. If you've got both and got them without cost, I'd keep both. If you have problems with one, you can put the one you're not having problems with on the cables feeding the troubled HR and if the same issues occur, you know it is your system. If the good HR works correctly on the same cables you know the original HR has something wrong with it.

Rich


----------



## 10david2 (Apr 2, 2008)

For the record, I have the Protection Plan and had a tech come out and check out my setup. (This was before my plug/unplug fix) He checked my lines, alignment and DVRs. He said everything looked great. He told me there was nothing he could do but give me different boxes (HR23s I think). But I told him I needed the OTA and would stick with the HR20-100s I have now.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

id love to get a new box under the plan but i have way too much on it now...i guess ill have to watch it all and time an appt for exchange


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I returned the HR20-700 and have been using the HR22/AM21 combo. Since the last tech visit I have not had any 771s with the HR22/AM21 combo. The AM21 video problems during commercials are sufficiently annoying that I use the LiL HD channels wherever possible.



rich584 said:


> If those connections are loose or are poorly crimped fittings, they may well be the cause of your problems. I had five 20-700s that kept randomly rebooting. I reported the random reboots and one of the Mods had the decency to PM me and ask me if all my fittings were tight. He could have posted this on the forum, but chose not to for very good reasons, which he explained to me.
> 
> My first thought was, "No, I checked everything. All my fittings are snugged up tight." Being a raging pessimist, I pondered his PM and decided to recheck all my fittings. When someone questions me, I always think I'm wrong and proceed from there. Up to the roof. Simple to check, all you have to do is try to loosen up a fitting by using your fingers. If you can loosen them up with your fingers, they are not tight enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## mutley (Nov 28, 2007)

just posted in another thread, sorry for the dup.

I've been error free for 6 weeks, whereas I was resetting everyday before.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

Hotscot said:


> I suspect my 771 errors only happen when trying to record two shows at once.


You're probably only seeing the problem when you record two things at once because they've improved the software to the point that the DVR will look at the second tuner if there's no signal on the first. As long as you have a good signal on one of the tuners, a single program will record just fine.


----------

